# HUBLOT King Power UEFA EURO 2012TM Pologne & Ukraine



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*














HUBLOT - nommée Official Watch de l'UEFA EURO 2012[SUP]TM
[/SUP]Présente à Varsovie les deux montres officielles en série limitée de l'UEFA EURO 2012[SUP]TM
[/SUP]*
En tant que Montre Officielle de l'UEFA EURO 2012[SUP]TM[/SUP], et également présent sur le panneau des arbitres pendant toute la durée de la 14ème édition du Championnat d'Europe de Football de l'UEFA, Hublot a organisé une soirée privée à Varsovie pour dévoiler les deux King Power UEFA EURO 2012[SUP]TM[/SUP]. La première édition, en titane et céramique, arbore la couleur rouge du drapeau polonais (limitée à 500 exemplaires seulement) tandis que la seconde, en King Gold et céramique, arbore le bleu du drapeau ukrainien (limitée à 250 exemplaires).















La soirée s'est déroulée le 19 avril au très sélect restaurant «Na Zielnej» en présence de nombreux clients VVIP et membres de l'Euro Club Prestige, tous ravis de découvrir en avant- première le nouveau modèle iconique. La star germano-américaine de la pop Oceana, en tête des charts dans les deux pays coorganisateurs, et retenue par l'UEFA pour créer la chanson officielle de l'UEFA EURO 2012[SUP]TM[/SUP], a chanté pour l'occasion l'hymne du Championnat tant attendu l'été prochain.

D'un diamètre de 48 mm, le chronographe King Power spécialement conçu pour l'UEFA EURO 2012[SUP]TM[/SUP] affiche des lignes racées et sportives. Il se distingue par un compteur de 45 minutes à 9 heures, le temps d'une mi-temps - un joli clin d'œil à l'univers du football. Le logo officiel de l'UEFA est appliqué sur la glace saphir du fond de la montre, entouré d'un dessin graphique en forme de ballon inspiré du logo officiel du championnat.

Première marque de luxe à développer des partenariats dans le football dès 2006, Hublot n'a eu de cesse d'amplifier son engagement dans ce sport : Official Timekeeper et Official Watch de la Coupe du Monde FIFA[SUP]TM[/SUP], Official Timekeeper de Manchester United, du Bayern de Munich, de l'Ajax d'Amsterdam... De nombreuses synergies et une grande créativité sont nées de ces relations privilégiées, offrant à Hublot une visibilité globale.

*DETAILS TECHNIQUES*
*Références*: 716.OM.1129.RX.EUR12 (Pologne) - Edition limitée à 500 pièces numérotées 716.OM.1129.RX.EUR12 (Ukraine) - Edition limitée à 250 pièces numérotées
*Boîtier*: «King Power» - Diamètre de 48 mm en King Gold 18K (Ukraine) ou titane satiné (Pologne)
*Lunette*: Céramique noire satinée circulaire et surmoulée de caoutchouc noir 6 vis en titane PVD noir en forme H en relief
*Glace*: Saphir avec minuterie décalquée bleu (Ukraine) ou Saphir rouge avec minuterie décalquée rouge (Pologne) 
Traitement antireflets intérieur/extérieur*Lunette* *oreille*: Résine composite noire
 *Inserts* *latéraux*: Résine composite noire avec protège-poussoirs à 3H*Fond*: King Gold 18K satiné circulaire (Ukr) ou titane satiné circulaire (Pol) 
Glace décalquée logo UEFA EURO 2012[SUP]TM[/SUP]
*Couronne*:King Gold 18K satiné ou titane satiné avec insert en caoutchouc noir
*Poussoirs*: Titane PVD noir surmoulé caoutchouc noir et bleu (Ukraine) ou noir et rouge (Pologne)
*Etanchéité*: 10 ATM ou environ 100 mètres
*Cadran*: Saphir, index satinés et traités Or 5N avec SuperLuminova[SUP]TM[/SUP] jaune (Ukr) 
Saphir, index satinés et traités Ruthénium avec SuperLuminova[SUP]TM[/SUP] blanc (Pol) - Guichet date à 4H
*Aiguilles*: Satinées et traitées Or 5N avec SuperLuminova[SUP]TM[/SUP] bleu (Ukraine) Satinées et traitées Ruthénium avec SuperLuminova[SUP]TM[/SUP] rouge (Pologne)
*Mouvement*: HUB4245 chronographe squelette avec compteur 45' central - Mécanique à remontage automatique 
Masse oscillante 
Traitement galvanique noir avec segment métal lourd en carbure de tungstène
*Composants*: 249 (Rubis: 28) / Fréquence: 4 Hz (28 600 A/h) / Réserve de marche: 42 heures
*Bracelet*: Réglable en caoutchouc noir avec décor bleu ou rouge
*Fermoir*: Boucle déployante en titane PVD noir microbillé & plaque décor en King Gold 18K satiné (Ukr) ou en titane satiné (Pol)

*HUBLOT SA *∙ Suisse ∙ www.hublot.com


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Encore des éditions limitées? AP & Hublot...décidément ça n'en finit jamais avec ces deux-la, à chaque événement ou saison ils nous sortent la même chose dans une couleur différente, quelle stratégie de marketing exemplaire, moi ça me lasse franchement :-(


----------

